# Any Amazants concerned that Amazon will be opening up malls for cux to pick up stuff themelves?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

People Liked Malls


Amazon appears to have discovered that the fastest, freest shipping is picking stuff up in person.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

cux
lol


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Not worried in the least. People have gotten used to and spoiled by everything being delivered to their doors. Have you been to a shopping mall lately?....probably not, since nobody else has either.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

Then it’s not any better than Walmart or Costco or Target


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't deliver, but if I was able to pickup my stuff at a designated Amazon hub that would be great.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't deliver, but if I was able to pickup my stuff at a designated Amazon hub that would be great.


Agree!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> People Liked Malls
> 
> 
> Amazon appears to have discovered that the fastest, freest shipping is picking stuff up in person.
> ...


Freest? I object to the existence of this word, or at least the proper spelling of it. Should have a third _e _in it... which would look stupid but at least would be properly pronounceable.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Unless they start charging for delivery, no reason for me to pick up.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> People Liked Malls
> 
> 
> Amazon appears to have discovered that the fastest, freest shipping is picking stuff up in person.
> ...


I don't think you need to worry.

Amazon's entire business model is based on people being too trucking lazy to go to the mall.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

KenLV said:


> I don't think you need to worry.
> 
> Amazon's entire business model is based on people being too trucking lazy to go to the mall.


Of course, being "lazy" could also mean not wanting to go through the cost & aggravation of driving to the mall just to buy something that could be ordered online - it sounds smart, IMHO. Ironically, clothing is far too variable both in the exact dimension and the feel of the fabric to order something online unless it is a particular line that I already have, so I go to the mall to get that. Fortunately, my choice of briefs, fleece sweatclothes, jeans & shoes are fixed, so I can buy them online or just grab them at Wal-Mart.


----------

